# KIRCHZARTEN / Wie war's?



## lanciatore (23. Juni 2003)

Moin,

bin gestern den Black-Forest-Ultra-Bike-Marathon mitgefahren.
Fand's wieder top, trotz des ULTRA-hohen Startentgelts (ich hab' mich schon im letzten Jahr vorangemeldet und so nur 42,00 EUR bezahlt).

Die 'altgediente' Strecke, die schon seit '97 ohne Änderungen (glaube ich, mir ist jedenfalls all die Jahre nix neues aufgefallen) befahren wird, ist einfach super, wenn auch ein wenig langweilig.
Die 3 Hammeranstiege (zu Beginn und die zwei 'Gras-Anstiege) hauen wirklich volle Kanne rein, besonders der letzte ca. 10km vor'm Ziel!!
Die Downhills waren meist High-Speed-Abfahrten bis auf wenige Single-Trails - kam mir aber entgegen.

Die Verpflegung und der ganze 'Rest' ist natürlich, wie immer vom Feinsten.

Bin geradeso unter die ersten 150 Gesamt gekommen und damit hochzufrieden.

Das Wetter war super, die kleine 'Bike-Messe' und das Drumherum natürlich auch.  Eine lecker Bratwurst habe ich mir auch noch gegönnt.

Falls noch jemand von Euch dort war, kann er ja seine Eindrücke auch mal kurz schildern; müßte ja eigentlich der Fall sein bei 4000 Startern, gelle?!

Grüße  
lanciatore


----------



## Bikehero (23. Juni 2003)

Hi,
bin zwar "nur" die Marathon Strecke gefahren, kann mich aber nur anschließen, tolle Verpflegung, super Strecke und Organisation und natürlich ein megageiles Publikum, sowas gibts nicht oft...
Irgendwie ist aber die Strecke etwas anders als die letzten Jahre gewesen...vor der letzten Verpflegung war doch immer son Wiesenstück zum fahren...oder ist mir die Hitze so zu Kopf gestiegen ?

Alles in allem wars sein Geld wert...hat riesig Spass gemacht und nächstes jahr fahr ich mal die Ultra light...war scheints auch ganz gut .

Also, jetzt geht schon das Training für Albstadt los, das wird sicher auch genial...

Bikehero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (23. Juni 2003)

War auch da  , super Orga-eigendlich die beste, die ich je erlebt hab, nur- warum meld ich mich schon im März an um dann im vorletzeten Startblock zu stehen , das fand ich wirklich reichlich daneben, bringt ja nichts, ausser das man 2 Euro gespart hat.
Strecke fand ich etwas zu anspruchslos aber dafür gabs ja tolle Panoramablicke über den Schwarzwald.
Ansonsten wars ein bisschen ein schwarzer Tag...nach drei Reifenpannen und Fussmarsch  war die Zeit völlig im Eimer. Lt Tacho reine Fahrtzeit 7 Std, im Ziel nach 8,5 Std   und damit 49. von 60 Mädels.
Alles in allem aber gut und ich komm wieder


----------



## GertFroebe (23. Juni 2003)

Für mich war es ein Reisenspaß. Tolle Organisation, schöne Ausblicke, vorbildlich platzierte Verpfegungsstände mit sehr freundlichen Helfern (die Kinder waren echt toll), gute Atmosphäre, Teilnehmer entspannt und freundlich, nur wenige Staustellen. Selbst als Starter aus dem letzten Startblock - schockierend, direkt vorm Besenwagen zu starten, den wünscht man eigentlich nie nie nie zu sehen - bin ich trotz unzähliger Überholmanöver nur wenig aufgehalten worden.
Ein wenig besser hätte das ausgegebene Höhenprofil sein können, aber hier im Forum hatte ja mal jemand sein privat aufgezeichnetes veröffentlicht, Danke dafür. Technisch ein wenig anspruchslos war die Strecke schon. Dafür aber lang genug.
Selbst die Duschen waren super und der Kuchen hinterher sehr lecker.
Als fast-MTB-Race-Neuling hat mir diese gelungene Veranstaltung viel Lust auf mehr gemacht.

Übrigens: Ich komme nur auf 2.975 Höhenmeter, wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Juni 2003)

@ Bikehero:
Du hast dich nicht getäuscht, vor dem Stollenbacher 
Verpflegungspunkt musste man letztes Mal noch weiter
hoch, dann über eine Wiese runter und durfte gleich
danach auf die lange Abfahrt nach Oberried. 
Dieses Mal musste man sich nach der Verpflegung
ja noch ein gutes Stück den Berg hochkämpfen. 
Ich meine, auch die Teilstrecke vor Hinterzarten war neu.

@ Gertfroebe:
Das Höhenprofil ist wirklich unter aller Sau. Auch eine gute
Karte vom (neuen) Streckenverlauf hätte nicht geschadet.

Mir hat die Marathonstrecke richtig Spaß gemacht, vor allem
weil ich das Glück hatte, mit Bikern zu fahren, mit denen man
auch mal richtig Windschatten fahren konnte (im Wechsel 
natürlich). Auf der letzten Abfahrt mit den Querrillen habe ich es 
mit meinem Fully noch mal so richtig krachen lassen. 
Direkt im Ziel kam dann ein brutaler Krampf auf der rechten
OS-Rückseite. 3:45:08 sind dafür noch ganz gut, finde ich.

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe: Warum bekommen so viele
Leute Platten auf Waldwegen?! Auf Uphills! Da stimmt doch was 
nicht. Der Luftdruck? Ich fahre in Rennen mit 3,2-3,5 Bar.

Thb


----------



## Thömu (23. Juni 2003)

hallo,

War zum ersten Mal in Kirchzarten am Start. Der Schwarzwald scheint eine tolle Bikegegend zu sein solange man nicht Singletrails fahren will. Mit meiner Zeit von 6:24 bin ich zufrieden, auch wenn mehr drin gelegen wäre.

Wo waren die Singletrails? 115 km mit maximal 500 m, die den Namen Singletrail verdienen. Erinnerte mich ein wenig an eine Autobahn.

3350 hm laut Veranstalter. Bei mir und meinem Kollegen hatten wir am Schluss knapp 2900 hm. Dies bei verschiedenen Modellen. 3350 hm ist wohl etwas übertrieben?

Aber dennoch ein tolles Rennen mit viel Sonne & Staub.


----------



## blauhassinger (23. Juni 2003)

Schön wars,

war das 1ste Mal dabei.

Verf... heiss wars. Hab mindestens 4 Liter von diesem Isozeugs verbraucht [ mann oh mann ... so oft hab ich nicht mal im Suff gep..]

Organisation war echt top, Publikum [wann fährt man schon mal vor soviel Leuten] war auch geil. 
Special Thanks an die Bürger von Todtnau.

Die Anstiege waren ganz okay [bischen schieben gehört dazu], aber die Highspeed Abfahrten sind nicht so mein Ding.

Kleine Kritik:

Warum bestellen die Veranstalter nicht mehr Trikots in Größe M?
Warum gehen um 21:00 die Nudeln aus?

Gerne nächstes Jahr wieder [wenn die Startgebühren unter der magischen 50  Grenze bleiben].

PS: Wer hat ein detailiertes Höhenprofil hier veröffentlicht?

Gruß an alle mit Sonnenbrand!

ST


----------



## Thunderbird (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thömu _
> *hallo,
> Wo waren die Singletrails? 115 km mit maximal 500 m, die den Namen Singletrail verdienen. Erinnerte mich ein wenig an eine Autobahn.
> *


*

@ Thömu:
Der Südschwarzwald hat supergeile Singletrails, wie dir jeder
hier bestätigen kann. Bin neulich mal eine 80km-Tour mit 60km
Singletrails gefahren. Es hängt eben vom Veranstalter ab, ob
die Trails auch ins Rennen eingebaut werden. Bei den Massen
war ich eigentlich froh, dass die Wege schön breit waren.

@blauhassinger:
Musste man die Konfektionsgröße nicht bei der Anmeldung
angeben? (Vielleicht war das auch ein anderes Rennen)
So viele T-Shirts werden dann eben bestellt.
Dummer Weise bekommt jeder an der Ausgabe was er will.

Thb*


----------



## Loulou (23. Juni 2003)

> _
> 
> Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe: Warum bekommen so viele
> Leute Platten auf Waldwegen?! Auf Uphills! Da stimmt doch was
> ...


_


ich auch nicht   , das wird heute abend seziert, was da in meinem Reifen steckt, wahrscheinlich mini Dornen, vom Hinlegen für Pinkelpause  
Ich hatte auch 3 bar drauf, daran kanns nicht liegen_


----------



## Thömu (23. Juni 2003)

Bezüglich Platten kann ich nur das Tubeless Kit empfehlen: www.tubelesskit.com
Normale Felgen, Normale Reifen, Spezielles Felgenband & Ventil und 100 ml Dichtungsflüssigkeit.
Einzig der niedrige Druck (zwischen 2-3.5 bar empfohlen) ist gewöhnungbedürftig. Dafür ist aber die Haftung auf Kieswegen viel besser.


----------



## TiThomas (23. Juni 2003)

Hi,

mit den Höhenmeter-Angaben sprecht ihr einen interessanten Punkt an: Auch bei meinen Mit-Fahrern (wir sind Team-Wertung gefahren) waren es auch nur um die 2900 hm. 10% Fehler-Rate bei den Höhenmessern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Die von uns benötigte Zeit (6:51) kommt uns doch etwas lang vor. Ist der gegenüber des 1. Blocks jeweils spätere Start der anderen Startblöcke vielleicht nicht berücksichtigt worden?  

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thömu (23. Juni 2003)

@TiThomas
Zumindest meine persönlich gestoppte Zeit stimmt mit der offiziellen Zeit gut überein. Der spätere Start gegenüber dem 1.Block wurde berücksichtigt.
Über 3000 hm tönt besser als 2900hm.


----------



## GertFroebe (23. Juni 2003)

@Thunderbird
Ich weiß nicht mehr, wer so freundlich war, das Profil zu veröffentlichen. Es hat mir jedefalls sehr geholfen. Jetzt habe ich mein eigenes und es gleich mal angehängt. Ein schleichender Messfehler reduziert meine Streckenlänge auf 110,8 km, sonst sollte alles stimmen. Die max. Dateigröße für Anhänge vermindert die Qualität, ich kann Dir gfs. besseres Bild direkt mailen.  Die roten Punkte sind 5 der 7 Verpflegungsstellen.

@TiThomas
Die versetzten Startzeiten der Blöcke wurden m.A. berücksichtigt und wahrscheinlich auch noch die Zeit bis zum Erreichen der Start-Linie, denn ich habe eine Minute länger auf meiner Uhr als das offizielle Ergebnis. Von Block 14 hatte es auch ganz schön gedauert, bis man am Startbereich angelangt war.

Das mit den Reifenpannen ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Überall wurde geflickt. Gibt es eine Umfrage, wieviele Reifenpannen jeder Teilnehmer bei einem Rennen durchschnittlich hat? Meine UST will ich nicht mehr tauschen, die blieben mit 2,7 bar erneut problemfrei.


----------



## vega970 (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo

ich muss doch was zur Startgebühr sagen.

42   - 35 fürs Trikot =  7   ist doch nicht viel
wenn man bedenkt wieviele Leute hier mitarbeiten
um so eine Veranstaltung durchzuführen.
Selbst in den Duschen war das Wasser noch warm.

35  kostet das Trikot z.B. in Lemberg und Erbeskopfmarathon
am Erbeskopf kommen dann noch 25  Startgebühr dazu.
Nur mal so zum nachdenken!!! 

Zum Nudelessen:  Während ich in der Schlange gewartet habe,
bis neue Teller kamen, wurden alle die mit benutzten Teller zum Nachschlag angekamen ohne Nachfrage wieder aufgefüllt.
Irgendwann ist dann Ende.

Viele Grüße

Vega970


----------



## TiThomas (23. Juni 2003)

Hi,

und danke für die Antworten! Ich kann mir eigentlich auch nicht vorstellen, daß die versetzten Starts zeitmäßig nicht berücksichtigt wurden.

Thomas


----------



## COACH (23. Juni 2003)

@lanciatore: keine schlechte Zeit, unter den 150ge heist das Du immerhin Ralf Berner team hawk die Stollen gezeigt  hast. 

Das Tempo war heuer brutal in der Spitzengruppe, was man ja an der Siegerzeit deutlich ersehen kann. Mein Trainee legte trotz Sturz ne 4:30 er Zeit hin. Na ja das nächste mal...

grüße COACH

immer auf Talentsuche ...


----------



## mora (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

auch ich fand den Marathon perfekt organisiert.
War im wesentlichen voll die "heizerstrecke" bin mit dem Hardtail gefahren no probs, no platt. Luftdruck 2,9.
Habe leider meinen Preis verpasst, als ich am Computer-Stand meine Platzierung in meiner Klasse als 171 erfuhr. Sch... dachte ich, ab ins Freibad.
Zu hause dann die Ergebnisliste getschekt. 4.er BMS3. 
Na ging doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thömu (23. Juni 2003)

@ GertFröbe
Schleichender Messfehler ?
Ich hatte 110.5 km, mein Kollege 110.7 km auf dem Bikecomputer. Ich habe ein Polar XTrainer, mein Kollege HAC4.
Ich glaube eher die Strecke ist ein wenig kürzer als angegeben.  Die Höhenmeter stimmen ja auch nicht.


----------



## GertFroebe (23. Juni 2003)

@Thömu
Na super, wenn man von meinen 110,8 nochmal 300 Meter bis zur Startlinie abzieht, dann ergibt das 110,5 km für meine Messung. Das passt ja schon erschreckend genau zu euren Messungen.
Ich messe mit Polar S710.

Immerhin war die km-Beschilderung unterwegs weitgehend konsistent, fand ich echt toll.


----------



## Andy 013 (23. Juni 2003)

Perfekte Veranstaltung mit tollem Publikum
an der Strecke!!!

Wenn ich eure Zeiten und Plazierungen so lese,
kommt man schon ins Grübeln !?
Ich bin im vorletzten Startblock des Marathons
gestartet und konnte noch ins Mittelfeld
vorfahren. Ist für meine Verhältnisse absulut ok.
Technische Probleme gabs keine.

Andy 013


----------



## lanciatore (24. Juni 2003)

Hi,

irgendwie haben das die Veranstalter so an sich, daß immer die Distanz- oder/und Höhenmeterangaben falsch sind, natürlich immer hochgestapelt!!

Noch schlimmer war's ja in Winterberg, höhenmetermäßig hat mein HAC da, glaube ich die Hälfte dessen was in der Ausschreibung stand angegeben.

@coach
Ja ja, nach 3,5 Std. hat mich der Ralf überholt, nachdem er min. einen Platten gefahren hat, bestimmt noch mehr ... der Arme.
Die Stollen habe ich ihm gezeigt, aber nur für 10 km oder so, dann ist er an mir vorbeigezogen.   

@alle
Für das Geld ist so ein großes Ereignis doch recht günstig, vega970 hat recht.  

DAS  BESTE  waren doch die 'Schlauchmänner' und 'Schwammkids' , die einem an den superheißen Auffahrten das kühlende Naß über den Kopf gegossen haben. Schon allein das wären mir an den jeweiligen Stellen min. EUR 5,00 wert gewesen - 2x Schlauch = EUR 10,00, 3x Schwamm = EUR 15,00 - , dann die abartig vielen Verpflegungsstellen.  Wie viele waren's eigentlich, 7 St., normal sind auf so'ner Strecke vielleicht 3-4, oder?!

Das Startgeld ist zwar hoch, für diese Leistung aber gerechtfertigt, meiner Meinung.

Übrigens ich bin mit 4,5 Bar (vorn wie hinten) mit den 'schweren' IRC Mythos falt und Platten ist für mich ein Fremdwort.  Fahren tu ich trotzdem wie die Saaaaau!  Oder, ich hatte bisher immer Glück?

Egal, man sieht sich vielleicht nächstes Jahr - ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.  

Gruß
lanciatore


----------



## GroßerNagus (24. Juni 2003)

Generell gebe ich den meisten hier Recht:

Perfekte Veranstaltung mit gutem Publikum
und schöner Strecke (für Single-Trail-Verweigerer wie mich).

Auch wenn ich am Anfang dachte, dass ich hier aufgrund der vielen Freizeitfahrer nie voran käme, war das im nachhinein nicht so schlimm. 
Zum Glück habe ich meine Klingel nicht abmontiert - die hat bestimmt 5 min gebracht.

Allerdings wurrde der gute Gesamteindruck durch die katastrophale Nudel-Fete sehr geschmälert. Wenn ich eine 3/4 h (ab ca.19.30) anstehe und es dann heißt es kommt nichts mehr, dann werde ich halt mal sauer.
Vielleicht gabs dann auch ab 21.30 mal wieder was, aber irgendwann muß man dann halt auch ins Bett.
Für mich ist das eine Leistung, die ich bezahlt, aber nicht erhalten habe. Mal sehn, was die Veranstalter dazu sagen, wenn ich demnächste eine Mail verfasse.


----------



## mora (24. Juni 2003)

Zum Marathon:
Meinen Pulsgurt konnte ich in der Hektik vor dem Start (Warmfahren, Startblock suchen + einen Platz in der ersten Reihe sichern) nicht finden, wohl zu Hause vergessen, wie die Handschuhe. So ein Mist, dann halt ohne. Nacher fand ich den Gurt im Auto !!

Beim Start - über 2000 Marathonistis, insges. über 4300 Biker - hatte ich ca. 1300 Teilnehmer vor mir, da konnte ich gar nicht anders als Gas geben. Es lief auch ausgezeichnet, bis zum 3.von 4 größeren Anstiegen, da wurde ich durch brutale Krämpfe ausgebremst. Es ging nur noch zu Fuß weiter.
Danach konnte ich nur noch verhalten fahren, immer schön auf die Mukis achten, ob es nicht wieder anfängt zu zwicken. Der letzte Anstieg vor dem Ziel war die Hölle, fast hätte ich aufgegeben, ich wollte nicht mehr fahren, wurde von Zweifeln geplagt,  hatte null Bock auf biken. Doch ich habe ihn besiegt den inneren Schweinehund. Langsam kurbeld mit wenig Druck war auch dieser Berg besiegt.Danach war es mir dann schnurzegal, dass ich kurz vor dem Ziel im Stadion vor Hunderten begeistert jubelnden Zuschauern noch von 4 - 5 Teilnehmern unverschämterweise überholt wurde. Ich hatte es + war geschafft. 
Nach 84 Km, 2100 Hm + ca. 4:05 Std. wollte ich nur noch unter die Dusche um den Staub abzuspülen.
Danach und nach dem 1. Kaffee + Kuchen sah die Welt schon wieder viel, viel besser aus.


----------



## Dusteater (24. Juni 2003)

Orga war wieder super!!!! Strecke war auch bei uns zu kurz und hatte weniger Höhenmeter. Trotzdem hatte es mir gereicht! Mein Sonnenbrand ist auf jeden Fall heftig! Leider hatte ich, trotz UST nen Platten (in den letzten 15 Marathon hatte ich keinen Platten mit Latex und jetzt das.....)!
Publikum war sehr gut. Danke an die Gartenschlauchspritzer!!!


----------



## dave (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lanciatore _
> *
> irgendwie haben das die Veranstalter so an sich, daß immer die Distanz- oder/und Höhenmeterangaben falsch sind, natürlich immer hochgestapelt!!
> *


*

So krass hatte ich das aber noch nie erlebt! Bin im Team von TiThomas gewesen und habe halt knapp über 2.900 Hm gemessen. Hatte mir das Höhenprofil an den Lenker geklebt und mich gegen Ende die ganze Zeit gefragt wo die restlichen Steigungen herkommen würden! 

Finde übrigens auch, dass das Startgeld bei der optimalen Orga und dem Trikot noch i. O. ist! Beim ersten Mal '97 gab es sogar eine Reisetasche. 




			DAS  BESTE  waren doch die 'Schlauchmänner' und 'Schwammkids' , die einem an den superheißen Auffahrten das kühlende Naß über den Kopf gegossen haben.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jo! Tausend Dank an dieser Stelle. War eine herrliche Erfrischung 

Da meinem CC-Möhre momentan noch der Steuersatz fehlt, musste ich mit meinem Freeride-Hardtail fahren. Dafür habe ich die 2.3er Conti Vertical hinten auch auf 4.5 bar und die Explorer vorne auf fast 5 bar aufgepumpt. Rollte sich so ganz gut, war ganz spassig in den Kurven, hatte aber auch einen Platten ... auf einem total unspektakulären Schotterstück ...

Dass so viele Leute bergauf am Flicken waren, kam vielleicht daher, dass sie den Schwung von der Abfahrt noch ein wenig mitnehmen konnten. War aber schon erstaunlich so viele Plattfüsse zu sehen. Einen meiner Teamkollegen hatte es auch erwischt ... und dann hatte auch noch sein Ersatzschlauch nen Snake Bite! *


----------



## Wobo (24. Juni 2003)

Für mich war es das erste Marathonrennen, zu dem ich mich spontan letztes Wochenende bei einer klasse Tour um den Feldberg angemeldet habe.

Ich bin die Ultra Strecke gefahren, und fand es ein klasse Rennen, super Stimmung, tolle Organisation mit vielen motivierten Helfern (die Kinder !), das Publikum und das 1a Wetter. Das wird in guter Erinnerung bleiben.

Da ich noch nie so eine lange Strecke gefahren bin, habe ich an jeder Verpflegungsstelle kurz angehalten und meine Tanks aufgefüllt.

Mein CM 414M hat allerdings 2944 HM gemessen, und somit bestätigt sich die Meinung im Forum, denn der Höhenmesser produziert keine nennenswerten Fehler. Wenn man gewußt hätte, daß 400m weniger zu erwarten sind, hätte man natürlich entsprechend mehr Gas geben können. Ich hab mich jedenfalls in Rappeneck gewundert (eigentlich schon bei der letzten Verpflegungsstelle), wo jetzt noch die großen Höhenmeter herkommen sollen, wenn Kirchzarten schon in Sicht ist.

Wenngleich die Strecke technisch insgesamt wenig anspruchsvoll ist, fand ich, daß gerade im letzten Viertel die Anzahl der Platten und die tückischen Stellen gehäuft auftraten - natürlich ärgerlich für jemanden, der auf den letzten 10 km noch reparieren soll/schieben. Meine Reifen blieben aber gottseidank brav.


----------



## Bikehda (24. Juni 2003)

Klarer Daumen nach oben. Bei dieser Teilnehmerzahl ist die vorgestellte Streckenführung fast die einzige Möglichkeit. Besser kann man den Teilnehmern echtes Rennfeeling mit Absperrung, Zuschauern und Service nicht vermitteln.

Die Familien und vorallem die Kinder fand ich echt super! Ein Schwamm, Wasser und die Rasensprenger bei der Ausfahrt aus Todtnau waren genau das, was ich bei diesen Bedingungen gebraucht habe.

Ein paar fehlende Höhenmeter: naja! Ich hatte mir das Höhenprofil auf den Lenker geklebt und messe die Höhenmeter nicht während der Fahrt. In der Schlussabfahrt war ich aber schwer erstaunt, als plötzlich in voller Schussfahrt noch ein Anstieg auftaucht (80 Höhenmeter zum Checkpoint). Damit hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet und war auch nicht motiviert dafür (bin's aber trotzdem gefahren!). Mein Problem: Ab der vorletzten Verpflegungsstation hatte ich "kein Lust" mehr zum Essen oder Trinken. Ich sollte außerdem das Verhältnis zu Brutto- und Nettofahrzeit verbessern. Eine Stunde und fünf Minuten Pause auf dem Tripp ist wohl ein wenig länglich.


Kelme - der im nächsten Jahr wider kommt. Versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (24. Juni 2003)

Was die Pannen angeht noch ein Schmankerl von 2001:

Steve hatte sich bei nem ChainSuck die Kette beschädigt, so dass sie nach ca. 90 km bei einer Abfahrt auf der Strecke blieb. Leider bemerkte er dies aber erst, als er beim nächsten Gegenanstieg ins Leere trat! Er ist dann zwar wieder zurück, konnte die Kette aber nicht finden. Also versuchte er joggend und rollend so gut es ging vorwärts zu kommen. 
Kurz vor der letzten Abfahrt tönte es dann aber von hinten "Suchst Du vielleicht das hier?" und dann drückt ihn doch tatsächlich ein hilfsbewußter biker-kollege die verlorene kette in die Hand!!
Nach dem Vernieten konnte er so doch noch ein wenig Zeit gut machen und ist mit 6:04 ins Ziel geradelt!

Hmm ... damals waren wir ja noch richtig fit


----------



## Thunderbird (24. Juni 2003)

@ dave & lanciacore:
Also 4,5 oder sogar 5 Bar Reifendruck finde ich schon
extrem hoch. Ich kenne natürlich euer Gewicht nicht.
Dave hat's ja offensichtlich auch nichts gebracht.
In Kurven wäre mir das zu unsicher. Bei meinen 62 kg
sind 3,5 Bar absolut sicher. Hängt natürlich auch vom Fahrstil ab.

Es ist aber immer noch nicht klar, wodurch die vielen Platten
passiert sind. Snakebites, Dornen, schlechte Felgenbänder?

Thb


----------



## dave (26. Juni 2003)

Ich wußte, dass die Strecke nur aus Forstpiste besteht 
Habe mir heute mal den Schlauch näher angeschaut. Es war ein seitlicher Durchschlag! Verstehe auch nicht, warum es sooo viele Platten gab.

Vermutlich hatte ich doch weniger Druck in den Reifen. Das Manometer stimmt irgendwie nicht mehr. Habe heute angeblich 3 bar reingepumpt, er fühlte sich aber eher nach 2.5 an.


----------



## Thunderbird (26. Juni 2003)

Hey Dave -
kauf dir einen Schwalbe Schlauch!
Da ist in jeder verdammten Packung ein
supergenaues Manometer drin.   ;-)

Thb


----------



## dave (26. Juni 2003)

So ein Ding habe ich hier sogar irgendwo noch herumfliegen. Werd morgen früh direkt mal den Druck checken!


----------



## lanciatore (26. Juni 2003)

Ja genau, die Reisetasche anno 1997.

Dave, das waren noch Zeiten, oder.  Wir 'alten Knacker' sind da noch richtig abgegangen und in Kirchzarten sogar unter die ersten 30-50 Plätze gefahren, oder?!

Jetzt muß man sich mit einem 149. Platz begnügen (meiner einer, aber nur, wenn alles perfekt ohne Defekt, etc. geklappt hat)und immer diese Trikots, habe mittlerweile so um die 30 Stück zu hause rumfliegen.

Die Tasche allerdings sieht immer noch aus wie neu, obwohl ich die bisher überall mit in den Urlaub genommen habe.

Grüezi.  
lanciatore


----------



## Dusteater (26. Juni 2003)

Hah... ne Reisetasche vom BlackForest Marathon hab ich auch noch. Hab ich aber ´98 bekommen. Damals konnte ich irgendwie noch zwischen zwei Sachen wählen!
CU


----------



## dave (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lanciatore _
> Ja genau, die Reisetasche anno 1997.
> 
> Dave, das waren noch Zeiten, oder.  Wir 'alten Knacker' sind da noch richtig abgegangen und in Kirchzarten sogar unter die ersten 30-50 Plätze gefahren, oder?!



Ach ja, damals .... *seufz* 
Da hatteste aber schon richtig Druck auf der Pedale! Ich bin '97 gerade noch so unter die ersten 100 gekommen.  Hast aber schon recht ... 2001 bin ich schließlich auf Platz 126 abgesackt ... obwohl ich eine halbe Stunde schneller war! 



> Die Tasche allerdings sieht immer noch aus wie neu, obwohl ich die bisher überall mit in den Urlaub genommen habe.



Jo, war bisher echt das nützlichste Präsent! Sich  die Dinger selber auszusuchen ist aber auch feudal.


----------



## PREDIGER (26. Juni 2003)

Hat jemand von euch die Hm des Marathon und/oder des Ultra-Light gemessen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BF-Biker (26. Juni 2003)

Also nach meinem HAC4 waren es beim Marathon 2094 hm, das würde ja ziemlich stimmen, bein den km hatte ich 80,x.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Forest (26. Juni 2003)

Zum ganzen Ablauf und dem tatsächlich perfekten Drumherum wurde ja schon ausgiebig geschrieben.
Auch das mit dem etwas höheren Startgeld ist O.K. Wenn die einen perfekten Marathon organisieren und sich nicht gerade über mangelnde Beteiligung beklagen können dürfen sie auch etwas mehr verlangen.
Zu den vielen Reifenschäden, die von euch auch angesprochen wurden: In den vergangenen Jahren hat mich das auch gewundert, wie viele am Streckenrand hastig ihre Schläuche austauschten.Und das auf solchem Untergrund. Und dieses Jahr hat es mich selbst getroffen.
Nicht etwa, dass ich Gummis von der geschmeidig leichten Rennfraktion fahre, nee, ganz konservative IRC Mythos. Bei mir ist irgendwas durch den Mantel gedrungen.
Bin auch mit 3 bis 3,2 bar gefahren. Das reicht auch vollkommen um Durchschlag zu verhindern.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ein paar MTB-Hasser da heimlich ein wenig Glas gestreut hätten...

Gruß

Forest


----------



## lanciatore (27. Juni 2003)

Naja, forest ... Du hast halt dieses Jahr Pech.

Das mit der vorsätzlichen 'Glasstreuung' kann ich nicht glauben.

Als ich '98 so gut drauf war um immer unter die ersten 20, teilw. unter die ersten 5-10 hätte fahren können, war fast jedes Rennen ein Reinfall - Stürze, Defekte.

Irgendwann geht's auch wieder bergauf  , also, weißt schon wie ich das meine mit 'bergauf'.

Siehe unseren Biergartenaufenthalt in Kirchzarten doch als 'Talfest', der Keiler wird dann Dein Rennen!!!  

Bis dann und Kopf hoch!
Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## Vollgut (2. Juli 2003)

Ich bin 3,5 Bar gefahren - die Lanciatore meinen Reifen verpasst hat - gefahren und hatte keinen Platten. Allerdings habe ich aauf der Ultra-Strecke eine gemütliche Trainingsfahrt  gemacht und somit meine Reifen geschont  Normalerweise fahre ich ca. 2,5-3,0 Bar (Explorer Pro 2,1 + Schwalbe Schlauc) und hatte bisher noch nie einen Platten - weder im Training noch im Rennen

Forest hat traditionell pro Marathon einen Platten - zumindestens dieses Jahr.

zu guter Letzt rechne ich gerade bei einem Bierchen aus, wieviel Platten Lanciatore beim Marathon hätte haben müssen, damit ich vor ihm ins Ziel gekommen wäre


----------



## lanciatore (3. Juli 2003)

Vollgut,

wie sieht's eigentlich mit Deiner Vorbereitung für den Ironman aus?  

Ich werde dieses WE mal ein bisschen auf'm Openair-Festival in Belgien 'chillen' vor meiner SM-Einheit im Salzkammergut.
Schaun mer mal, wie DAS dann so läuft - Respekt habe ich weniger, das ist AANNGGSSTT!!!

Bis dann.  
lanciatore


----------



## Vollgut (4. Juli 2003)

@ Lanciatore

Die Vorbereitung hätte estwas besser sein können. 

Wenn ich beim Ironman das Schwimmen überlebt habe, geht der Rest von alleine.

Grüße

Volker

p.s.: Viel erfolg beim salzkammergut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

